# Bachmann HO scale gs4 drive gears



## gollum1964 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello there

Hopefully someone can help me out here,I have a HO scale bachmann GS4 4-8-4. the older type with the split frame chassis and can motor.

Now to the problem the white plastic axles are very brittle and crack,using a cyano glue makes the plastic even more brittle!

I contacted bachmann's USA service dept after a replacement geared drive axle,but they advised non are available,
They do advise the replacement locomotive scheme would be a better plan. great but as i live in the UK the post /shipping charges would be kinda 
expensive

It was suggested that NWSL may have a replacement gear set for this loco,the good folks there advise they have a GS4 ready for analysis but it may be a while before anything comes of it.

I would think that many people would have had similar problems with this and similar locomotives,j class,overland -all had similar drives. 
anyone have any ideas on suppliers for a replacement gear?

The gear has 20 teeth 10mm diameter set on the axle with the 2mm square holes in the axle ends

Better news on the non driven axles though, Bachmann UK supplied me with enough to repair my J class and GS4 so it may pay you to contact them if you need any(they appear to make of a softer non brittle type of plastic)
they could not supply the correct geared axle though..

Can one of you fine fellows out there can assist here,
looking forward to hearing from you..

REGARDS

DAVID GREEN


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Another idea would be to get a Bowser replacement running gear! They are in Pennsylvania, USA, and so it may not be that bad for shipping to the UK. That's the best idea I can think of. So try that. I GS4, in the UK, is just as suprising as would be Royal Scot, and Flying Scottsman, thundering through Seattle, Washington! Or the TARDIS, with The Doctor (Matt Smith), Amy, and Rory, popping up on Top Gear, and the Stig turned out to be the 10th Doctor (David Tennant)!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you have a non broken good gear left? From that engine or another? If you do you may be able to make a mold of it and cast a new one with some Delrin or another durable soft plastic. Some of the old modeling magazines I used to get when I was a younger man showed many different techniques that could help you. search around for plastic casting and molding you may just have to make your own gear. Plastic parts can be made with no special tools other than xacto blades and jewlers files.

Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice idea man!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a linky to a book that explains DIY injection molding that can be done at home.

http://www.lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/inject/index.html

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Massey, maybe you should go into the molding business and build that press.  I'm guessing not many folks have the skill or tools to actually build the press. It's a pretty cool idea, I could have used that capability a few times.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Gollum,
I had the same style Bachmann GS4. I lost one of the motor brushes/springs. I called bachmann and they suggested a trade for a newer DCC equipped GS4. I sent them $40 and got mine in the mail a few weeks later. I know you are concerned about shipping but my guess is that you will be happier in the long run. I added a sound decoder last nite (took about an hour) and I am very satisfied. The tender has holes in the bottom and plenty of room for a speaker. Best of luck in your parts search. BTW the newer style engine does not have a smoke generator
-Art


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The Bowser regear kits are rare these days!The newer ones are much better in every way.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

JOhn you dont know how many times I have thought about doing something like this... You may be planting seeds in my brain

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Massey said:


> JOhn you dont know how many times I have thought about doing something like this... You may be planting seeds in my brain
> 
> Massey


If you had the press, you could probably make some money molding stuff for trains, especially the old ones where parts are scarce or impossible to find.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Or a 3D resin printer!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Or a 3D resin printer!


I would love to have one of those but at $20K for a small cheap one and another 2 or 3 K for the CAD software and who knows how much more to learn CAD I think my wife would kill me and then kill me again once I am already dead.

Massey


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I might do that one day when I gets the cash and the know how! Especially my Tyco parts and the hard to find engines!


----------

